# Win Model 70 .223 WSSM w/scope, unfired - What's it worth ?



## SkiDaddler (Feb 5, 2006)

What can I expect to get for this from Scheel's ?

I got this as "collateral" for a loan. The "friend" can't pay back, and I'm stuck with it.

If it were a .223 Rem I'd keep it.

It's in the box. 
Description on box...
MODEL 70
Bolt action centerfire rifle
M70 CRPF,NS,Short Blind
223 WSSM 22" BBL with scope
Made in USA

Other numbers on the box...
11149 (Stock # ?)
G2527462
535952268


----------



## Sawyerbob (Apr 24, 2004)

Why don't you re-barrel it?


----------



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

Rebarreling isn't much of an option. The WSSM actions are certainly too short for .308 and -06 cases, not sure if you could even shoe horn a 223 or 250 Savage Case in there or not.

Also the extractor on the Super Short Fats would need to be replaced.

The Super Short M70's are real albarosses ...

Maybe do a search for closed auctions on Gunbroker to get a spot price, and expect to get significantly less in trade ... MUCH less in cash ...


----------



## mrb (Aug 22, 2007)

SkiDaddler, the gun will have to be sold as used , so the value will be 30% lower than new! the scope on it may or may not anything to the value of the scope, as most dealers, and customers will; not pay anything for a used scope, due to no warrenty for the. Now as for what its worth, well that will depend on how fast you want to get some money for it, the quicker the lower amount you will get. I do not know how fast you want to sell. if you need cash fast take it to a gun dealer near you and see what he offers , and then it will be wether or not it sounds good to you, if you are not in a hurry, well you can place an add in the local paper, or have a gun shop put it in there store on concienment!.
as for retail price, well depending where and when it was bought, well suggested retail from winchester is like $576.00, so most stores would be looking to get about $499.99, but I have seen them in Walmart for $399.99, now take in concideration its is now concidered USED due being in someone's names!!paperwork!! so, If you are selling as a private owner, good luck getting about $350.00 for it about 250 from a dealer, and on concienment that depends on the dealer, as for quick cash, look to get 200-250 for it!, sorry if this isn't what you wanted to hear but , I bought one at wally world in Missouir, on a hunting trip, 3 years ago, same gun for $400.00 out the door, it even had a leupold VXII 3x9 a,d leupold mounts on it!( a $250.00 scope) at the time! Some of the walmarts are going out of the gun business, and thus blowing out guns to just get ride of them, bought several that way at less than HALF of dealer price on them!!
But the .223 wsm is a good caliber for coyotes and such!
here is some info from guns america with this gun for sale, for you to see the prices they are going for,

http://www.gunsamerica.com/Search.aspx?T=.223%20wssm


----------



## SkiDaddler (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks for the replies...

I ended up getting $280.00.


----------



## yooper77 (May 30, 2008)

SkiDaddler,

Question, did you get all your money back for the unpaid loan?

What manufacture scope did I have on it?

yooper77


----------

